# If you have a few extra seconds



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My nephew, Josh, fell 15 ft. today and landed on his head. Broke most of the bones on the right side of his face, some ribs and collapsed a lung. The next 72 hours are critical. The good news is that so far his brain hasn't swollen to a dangerous level and his brain temperature is staying in a good range nor did he have any spinal damage. They are keeping him in a drug induced coma for now so we have no idea how or if his motor skills will be affected. I did get to see him this evening and he doesn't look as bad as what you would imagine but they say it will get a lot worse in the next couple of days. I would very much appreciate a few positive thoughts or prayers for him.

Thanks


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Absolutely. Huge thoughts and prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

totallly sending my hopes that the young man will pull through and live a LONG life.
poor fellow.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that as well, I will definitely send prayers out to all of you


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Sending prayers to him and everyone affected, hoping for a fast and positive recovery


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Sending my thoughts to you and his family.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Prayer up from here. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I am so sorry! Sending you lots of positive energy and hoping your family remains strong to deal with this. 

Please check in and give us updates when you can. Hug


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Praying for him.

How old is he?

Fay


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Sending thoughts your way. The poor chap


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

Will keep him in my prayers. Hope he is alright!


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I will keep your nephew in my prayers. God bless your family.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

mslady254 said:


> Praying for him.
> 
> How old is he?
> 
> Fay


 He's 40 and has 3 kids. 

Thank you all for taking the time to say a word or two for him. I'm still waiting on news for this morning. Unless he would take a turn for the worse I'm planning on waiting until tomorrow to go back to the hospital.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for him as well as thoughts and prayers for peace and calm for everyone in his and your family.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

PRayers sent for you and your family. I hope he recovers quickly and completely!


----------



## TheCurious1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh my, that's awful. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope he recovers well.

p.s. This is so touching that there is such a sense of community on this forum. It's wonderful.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

He remained about the same today. Doctors are still saying that things can go south any second and that there are 48 more hours to go before they can be a bit optimistic. He was moving around in the bed some but would not respond to any commands.

The Curious1, you are so right about that. I feel like I have a world full of friends that are pulling for him.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> He remained about the same today. Doctors are still saying that things can go south any second and that there are 48 more hours to go before they can be a bit optimistic. He was moving around in the bed some but would not respond to any commands.
> 
> The Curious1, you are so right about that. I feel like I have a world full of friends that are pulling for him.


Thanks for updating, Please share with his family that folks from all over have him/them in their thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

Praying!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Humming from across the pond.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Definitely praying for him-- especially for a full and speedy recovery from this fall!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Better news today. Josh is responding to commands (has given a thumbs up with both hands and wiggled his toes) and they were able to remove the chest tube. The doctors say they are surprised and pleased with how well he is doing. He is still on a respirator and still being kept sedated. His 72 hours will be up around noon tomorrow and then we can really jump for joy if he's still doing as good.

Again, thank you and bless you.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Excellent news!!! Fingers are crossed he keeps progressing!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I just saw this thread. Sending best wishes, hugs and warmth to everyone. His kids must be terrified. Please give them an extra hug each.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I just saw this thread too.
Thoughts and prayers for continued improvement and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Just saw this... You bet there will be prayers sent!!!


----------



## TheCurious1 (Aug 25, 2014)

JCnGrace said:


> Better news today. Josh is responding to commands (has given a thumbs up with both hands and wiggled his toes) and they were able to remove the chest tube. The doctors say they are surprised and pleased with how well he is doing. He is still on a respirator and still being kept sedated. His 72 hours will be up around noon tomorrow and then we can really jump for joy if he's still doing as good.
> 
> Again, thank you and bless you.


Thank goodness that progress is being made. I'm praying for some more good news tomorrow!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Prayers and healing light sent from OK.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I hope your nephew continues healing and will respond well to his treatments.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Spent the afternoon at the hospital. Everything was about the same as last report except they removed the probe that measuring the pressure in his brain this morning (first post I said it was measuring his brain temperature, I was wrong about that) but right when we were getting ready to leave the dr. came in and said they were going to start lightening the sedation and try to get him off the vent. YAY! They are going to push back the surgery he needs to repair the broken facial bones in order to let him have a couple of days off the respirator. He would half-heartedly squeeze my hand and you could see his eyes moving under his lids when I'd ask him something, especially when I asked if he was sick of everyone yammering at him. LOL Less swelling around his eyes than the last time I was there but they were still a dark purple. He'll probably have those shiners for a while. He was moving his legs a lot. 

The family is very touched at all the prayers and well wishes you all are sending their way.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Sending prayers and healing thoughts. That is wonderful news that he is responding so well and may be able to get off the ventilator. Let us know how it goes, we'll be thinking of him.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad to hear he is responding. Family at one's side is a strong medicine. Prayers going out from here.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Happy dance! Josh is off the vent and talking (a little). He's said "Hi", grunts yes & no, recognizes all family members, has called each of his kids by name and told them he loved them. Doctors are still cautioning about being too optimistic but how can you not be? There is more than one reason why us Mohrs have a reputation for being hard-headed. LOL While I'm sure it will be a long time before he'll be working in the rafters of a barn again, so far his recovery has been pretty amazing.:happydance:


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

:happydance::happydance::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

God is good indeed!

Job 9:10
He performs wonders that cannot be fathomed, miracles that cannot be counted.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

So glad things are moving in the right direction. Here's to continued improvement.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

:happydance:Surely it is reasonable to hope that such an early response bodes well for continued improvement!


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

:clap: Yay, glad to hear he's improving


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Hugs and praying


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

NorthernMama said:


> :happydance:Surely it is reasonable to hope that such an early response bodes well for continued improvement!


 NorhernMama they keep saying things can go south in an instant with severe head injuries. Today he can talk but it is quite possible that tomorrow he won't be able to. I imagine that there's been instances where they gave families hope only for things to go wrong so they lean heavily on the side of caution. Maybe they are just being negative Nellies, who knows?

Thank you all very much for your continued support.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Glad to read of the improvement!
Continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

JCnGrace said:


> NorhernMama they keep saying things can go south in an instant with severe head injuries. Today he can talk but it is quite possible that tomorrow he won't be able to. I imagine that there's been instances where they gave families hope only for things to go wrong so they lean heavily on the side of caution. Maybe they are just being negative Nellies, who knows?
> 
> Thank you all very much for your continued support.


What an awful road to travel. I really hope things continue to improve.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Today he sat in a chair and was able to drink some liquids and eat a bit of applesauce. Then they moved him from the neuro ccu into neuro progressive care so he's making strides. That wore him out so he slept the rest of the day. Seems there are some things that are taking him a while to process for instance an eye specialist came in yesterday and asked him to read an eye chart. Josh never answered but then a little while after the doctor left he started saying the letters. Sometimes when asked a question he'll answer but then start mumbling things no one can understand. They have still not set an exact day for surgery. 

Heading back up to Indy tomorrow but probably won't get to see him this time. Since they let him wake up he's uncomfortable with all the visitors. Still I know how time crawls when you're pretty much living in the hospital with a sick or injured loved one so the visit will be with my brother, sister-in-law and the rest of his immediate family.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us updated. Best wishes for you and your family.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

The human body and the medical field are truly incredible things. Sending thoughts his way.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Still praying for your family and nephew. Praying for continued progress and healing and giving thanks for all his progress so far.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't forgotten him for a day in my prayers- he's on my list! As intense as things are in the present, I think that one day he'll have a story to share out of all of this that will inspire others going through the same.... Thank you for sharing details, and when he can understand, _tell him of the many_ _here that are cheering him on!!!_ Godspeed, dear nephew


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the continuing prayers and positive thoughts. 

Doctors are saying it will take a full year before they'll know what the permanent damage is. Once he gets released from the hospital he will have to go to a rehab facility for a while and then once home will have to continue therapy 3 days a week. Sounds like it's going to be a long hard road for him. 

He's being a bit of a pill right now. He doesn't want visitors to see him and when drs. and nurses come in and want him to do things he pretends like he's asleep even though he'd just been talking to his mom, dad, or kids. Sister-in-law said he has good control over his utensils when he's eating. As of yesterday they hadn't had him try walking yet other than just a few steps to a chair using a walker and people helping him.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad to hear he is doing better. 

It all takes some time to recover from such trauma. I knw I have had concussions when I have had to think of an answer, you know what it is but the words are jumbled so it takes a while to get them in order to actually say them. It isn't automatic, you really have to think what they are. 
It gets better.


Something I read some while ago, an experiment was held with several patients in two big US hospitals. Randomly patients with a variety of ailments were dividen into groups, one group was prayed for, the others not, (or not by people other than their families) those that were prayed for generally healed better and faster then those that weren't, none new what group they were in.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

His surgery went well today and he'll be moving to the rehab hospital tomorrow. We probably won't get to see much of him for the next few weeks because rehab says they're going to be keeping him busy during the day and he'll need his rest after they get done with him.

He seems to know everyone and most of the things he should know but gets a little confused about things. For instance he told my sister (his aunt) that he hoped her son & daughter-in-law (he called them by name) would be happy with their new Tahoe. That Tahoe hasn't been in the picture for several years. One time he wanted ice cream and they handed him the bowl before the spoon so he started to scoop it out with his fingers. Little things like that and even then it's not all the time that he does/says those off the wall things. All in all I think he's doing pretty darn good considering the circumstances. Heck, I get confused all the time and can't even blame it on a minor concussion let alone a major head trauma. LOL

I can't tell you all enough how much we've appreciated all the support and prayers. Cyber hugs to all of you!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so glad he's doing well! Keeping him on the prayer list until he's 100%.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

^^Absolutely!^^


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The doctor (specialists) will inform the family of what may happen based on past experiences and their knowledge and technology. A long time friend was in a coma but not life support after a serious accident. The family was given a very clear picture of what to expect, what may happen, what will happen, etc. and the unknown.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Saddlebag the neurologist says he'll talk to them in a year about what is going to be permanent damage and what is temporary. We can only hope that he'll develop new pathways around the permanent stuff so that he can live a normal life. They've already said he won't be able to live alone (he's divorced) for the time being and I have a feeling he won't be too happy about moving back in with his mom & dad. Not that they don't get along but what 40 year old that's used to being independent wants that? 

I was gone all day today so haven't gotten any reports on how his first day of rehab went. I'll be anxious to talk to someone in the morning to find out.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I would imagine he's on a pretty stiff dose of painkillers and that can fuzz his thinking and speech. So glad he's improving. Perhaps the idea of moving in with mommy and daddy will speed his recovery. Lol.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

So happy to see these updates and that he is doing better. Praying for a full recovery still


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Finally got to talk to my brother today. Josh is doing well in rehab and doing everything they ask because he wants to come home. He's done hard physical work all his life and I guess he's finding all this stuff kinda boring but I should think that would give him even more incentive to do what they say and get the heck out of there.

The great news is that the family was finally told that Josh's recovery has been textbook so far and they expect him to have a full recovery in time. Different report than I got on my last hospital visit but one I like much better! 

Thank you for the continued prayers.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

That's wonderful to hear!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

So glad things are going well. It all takes time but a lot of the healing is down to the determination of the patient. 

Sounds like he is going to work at it.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Update

Josh is home and doing very well. He still has to go to rehab 2X a week but that's better than having to be there full time. I'd say he's about 95% back. He has some balance issues at times, his speech is a little slurry but unless you know him well you probably wouldn't notice and some problems with short term memory mainly relating to time (for example he'll remember doing something but won't remember if he did it today or yesterday). All of those things continue improving.

He walked into my brother's (his dad) house Sat. evening while we were having my mom's 85th birthday party and I grabbed him in a huge hug and told him how good it was to see him out of bed. He said it was good not to have to be in a bed.

He's really appreciative of all the prayers and support he's gotten during his recovery so this "THANK YOU" is from him.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Can I "like" a post more than once?! That's GREAT news!


----------

